# Remove Yahoo! HME Apps



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Not sure if this has been suggested before, but I really wish I could remove the Yahoo! HME apps form the MPP&M page.


EDIT: On a side note, It would be nice to remove the Live365, CBS, and Product Watch items also.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

*nod* TiVo really needs to add a subscription manager like Apps.tv uses.


----------

